# Vetassess Assessment for Pakistanis



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I read this on Vetassess website, I hope Pakistani applicants can help me understand the process.



> PAKISTAN
> An attested HEC (Higher Education Commission Pakistan) copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript must be sent directly by courier in a sealed envelope from HEC to VETASSESS. For more information on HEC attestation through courier service please go to the HEC website at Home. Alternatively, you may provide a verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS.



What does this "must be sent directly by courier in a sealed envelope from HEC to VETASSESS" mean? I already have a HEC attested Degree with me. Can`t I simple scan the degree and send to Vetassess?

Please if anyone can clarify!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read this on Vetassess website, I hope Pakistani applicants can help me understand the process.
> 
> ...


Well it says what it says. You have to request HEC to send VETASSESS your copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript in a sealed envelope from HEC to VETASSESS.

I guess it's mostly to prevent fake certificates and transcript one can get in South Asia.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> Well it says what it says. You have to request HEC to send VETASSESS your copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript in a sealed envelope from HEC to VETASSESS.
> 
> I guess it's mostly to prevent fake certificates and transcript one can get in South Asia.


Hi,

Thanks for your response.

But my degree/transcript are with me, not with HEC! HEC only provides attestation service which I have already done. Apart from that, HEC has nothing to do with degree or transcript, as that comes directly from respective university & HEC only verifies it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> But my degree/transcript are with me, not with HEC! HEC only provides attestation service which I have already done. Apart from that, HEC has nothing to do with degree or transcript, as that comes directly from respective university & HEC only verifies it.





> Alternatively, you may provide a verified copy of the award certificate and full academic transcript sent directly in a sealed envelope from the awarding body to VETASSESS.


Then ask your uni. In any case, I don't think you can send it by yourself to VETASSESS. Read the whole thing and find out what VETASSESS requires.


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> Then ask your uni. In any case, I don't think you can send it by yourself to VETASSESS. Read the whole thing and find out what VETASSESS requires.


Makes sense.

I am writing an email to VETASSESS and seeking their official response first before proceeding!

Thanks!


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi Enzali,

HEC does attest documents and seal them at the request of the applicant. It is written on their website. Please check following links:

FAQs

Degree Attestation System





Enzali said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I am writing an email to VETASSESS and seeking their official response first before proceeding!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Enzali (Jan 22, 2012)

Saud131 said:


> Hi Enzali,
> 
> HEC does attest documents and seal them at the request of the applicant. It is written on their website. Please check following links:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks.

Just read this on HEC website:



> The applicant(s) can also avail the services of authorized courier company i.e. Gerry's/FedEx (International) or Leopard Courier (Local) for attestation and sealing of HEC attested photocopies of educational documents. The HEC attested documents can be submitted by the applicant(s) to any organization including WES/ICAS etc. *The HEC do not send documents directly to any agency/organization.*


So i guess, yes if VETASSESS really requires it sealed, I will have to go to PAK and have it sealed by HEC. :eek2:


----------



## Furrukhrao (Jun 27, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read this on Vetassess website, I hope Pakistani applicants can help me understand the process.
> 
> ...


Hi Enzali,

Did you receive Positive Outcome from VETASSESS ?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

*Does VETASSES now require attestation from HEC only? For Pakistan, it used to accept attestation directly from awarding institution. Help needed.*


----------



## Abeerh (Aug 28, 2017)

You have to goto Leopard courier service or book an appointment with HEC and tell them you need WES. You have to provide them your already attested degrees and transcripts along with photocopies. They will return your orignal degree and a sealed envelope with attested photocopies in it. You do not have to open that red seal and send it directly to vetasses Melbourne office address with your application no. On it


----------



## Adnan Zafar (Nov 26, 2017)

Enzali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read this on Vetassess website, I hope Pakistani applicants can help me understand the process.
> 
> ...




Hi There,
Could you please help by providing details on the process of sending docs to vetasess by HEC Pakistan? 
Also Do you have any Org Charts samples?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mirzakn (Oct 14, 2018)

Dears,
I hope you were able to sort out the issue. Can any one guide me as i have ended up in the same situation. I am out of Pakistan and requirement for VETASSES is that HEC should send sealed attested copies to VETASSES. any solution?


----------

